# كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!



## ramyghobrial (18 مارس 2006)

النهاردة بنقدملكم موضوع وهو

لكل خاطب أو متزوج كيف تكسب حبيبتك ​ 
وياريت اشوف ارائكم لانها تهمني جدا واية افضل الاشياء والاراء في الموضوع ياريييت اشوووووف ردود جامدة عن ارائكم في الموضوع


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

كيف تكسب رضا حبيبتك وكيف تخطف قلبها دون تردد ؟ لا نريد ان نتعبك معنا , ولكن اليك الطرق المثالية الاكثر تاثيرا. الان هنا امامك. وهي دون مقابل. مجانا بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى. ابدا وسترى النتائج..


1- اسألها اسألة محددة ودقيقة عما حدث معها خلال النهار . 



2- تعود على الإنصات لها وتوجيه الأسئلة . 



3- لا تمل مشاكلها بل تعاطف معها . 



4- أعطها على الأقل 20 دقيقه من وقتك كل 3 ساعات



5- أجلب لها الورود في المناسبات الخاصة . 



6- امدح مظهرها. 



7- صدق مشاعرها عندما تكون حزينة . 



8- إذا تأخرت عنها أتصل بها وأعلمها بالأمر . 



9- إذا طلبت مساندتك لها في موقف ما أجب بنعم أو لا دون أن تشعرها أنها أخطأت في طلبها . 



10- عندما تجرح مشاعرها تعاطف معها وأعتذر وأصمت ولا تقدم الحلول والتفسيرات . 



11- إذا أردت الاختلاء بنفسك أعلمها بذلك وأبلغها أنك تريد بعض الوقت للتفكير بأشياء تخص عملك . 



12- بعد عودتك إليها اعترف لها بما يضايقك بطريقة لا تجعلها تشعر أنك تلومها ولا تجعلها تذهب بخيالها بعيدا.



13- عندما تكلمك انظر إليها واترك المجلة أو الصحيفة وأخفض صوت التلفاز وأعطها كامل انتباهك . 



14- عندما تخرج اسألها إن كانت تريد شيئا . 



15- أخبرها بتعبك وموعد ذهابك للنوم . 



16- اتصل بها وأنت في العمل لتطمئن عليها . 



17- قل لها أحبك مرتين في اليوم على الأقل او اكثر اذا كنت من النوع العاشق حتى الموت. 



18- نظف سيارتك من الداخل والخارج قبل خروجكما معا فيها . 



19- تعطر بالعطر الذي يعجبها وكن نظيفا وأنت معها . 



20- دعها تشعر بحبك الكبير لها  



21- عندما تكون معها لا تنظر إلى ساعتك . 



22- لا مانع أن تدلعها أمام الآخرين . 



23- أمسك يديها وتلمسها بحنان . 



24- عندما تخرجان معا قدم لها العصير الذي تحبه . 



25- اختر مطاعم للعشاء ولا تلقي مسؤولية الاختيار عليها . 



26- اختر مناسبات تتأنقان فيها وتسهران خارجا . 



27- اهتم بها عندما تكونان مع الآخرين . 



28- اهتم بها أمام الأطفال الصغار ان كانوا اولاد اختك او اخيك واجعلها تشعر أنها أولى اهتماماتك . 



29- صورها في المناسبات الخاصة . 



30- دعها ترى انك تحمل صورتها في محفظتك وجددها بين وقت وأخر . 



31- اكتب لها كلمات حب في المناسبات الخاصة . 



32- قد سيارتك حسبما ترغب هي ولا تسرع . 



33- راقب مشاعرها وعلق عليها مثل " تبدين سعيدة اليوم " واسالها ان كانت تحبك دائما. 



34- تحدث معها عن ما تحب. 



35- افتح لها الباب قبل الدخول للسيارة. 



36- إذا أعدت لك الطعام حين زرتها امدح طبخها . 



37- إذا أنصت إليها وهي تتكلم انظر إلى عينيها . 



38- دعها تشعر انك تهتم بما تقوله دائما.



39- إذا تكلمت لا تصمت بل تابع معها من خلال.. أها.. مهم . 



40- اضحك لها إذا ألقت نكته . 



41- إذا قدمت لك شيئا اشكرها . 



42- لا تجب على الهاتف وأنت معها تتبادلان كلام الحب .



43- تمشى معها بين وقت وأخر فالمشي تحت سقف السماء يجدد الحب.



44- اخبرها انك اشتقت لها عندما تبتعد عنها . 



اجعلها حبيبتك واختك وامك وزوجتك وعشيقتك وام لاطفالك. اجعلها اسعد انسانة في الوجود. فحين تشعر بحبك واخلاصك لها , سوف تجعلك اسعد 
مخلوق على وجه الارض​


----------



## artamisss (19 مارس 2006)

يعنى الواحد الصراحه مش عارف يقولك ايييييييييه بجد يارامى  ممتاز ممتاز مممتاز 

 كورس توعيه  شامل   بصراحه انت  منك  امل  ترجع  شعاع الرجاء للشباب فى المنتدى  بعد ماتعقدوا 
:t11:


----------



## +Dream+ (19 مارس 2006)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا رامى*
*حقيقى كلام كويس جدا بس ياريت الرجاله ينفذوة و هيلاقوا تغيير كامل و شامل من الطرف الاخر*
*بس مش شرط كله حتى لو شويه صغيرين من النصائح دى لأن الزوجه او الحبيبه تحب الرومانسيه و الحب و ان تشعر ان زوجها او حبيبها مهتم بها*


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> يعنى الواحد الصراحه مش عارف يقولك ايييييييييه بجد يارامى ممتاز ممتاز مممتاز
> 
> كورس توعيه شامل بصراحه انت منك امل ترجع شعاع الرجاء للشباب فى المنتدى بعد ماتعقدوا
> :t11:


 
هههههههه حلوة كورس دي اوي وبعدين اية حكاية ان الشباب هنا متعقدين في اية يارجاله لا لا كدة عيب في حقنا احنا مش بيهمنا ياجدعان ((فكرتوني بواحد صاحبي )) وانشاء الله ايد على ايد نرجع شعاع الرجاء تاني(Red_Heart: ))


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 مارس 2006)

+Dream+ قال:
			
		

> *موضوع جميل جدا يا رامى*
> *حقيقى كلام كويس جدا بس ياريت الرجاله ينفذوة و هيلاقوا تغيير كامل و شامل من الطرف الاخر*
> *بس مش شرط كله حتى لو شويه صغيرين من النصائح دى لأن الزوجه او الحبيبه تحب الرومانسيه و الحب و ان تشعر ان زوجها او حبيبها مهتم بها*


 
*طيب بلاش يبقى شرط كلة اية رايك افضل واحسن شوية منهم واية اللي مش ينفع حد يستغنى عنها*
*مستني ردك*


----------



## artamisss (19 مارس 2006)

لا  معلش بقى يا دريم  انا مش معاك لازم ضرورة والزما وحتما  انهم يعملوا كدة  على اكمل وجه  دى حاجات بسيطه  فى مقابل الخدمات اللى  بياخدوها منننا :t12: 
دة احنا ملايكه  جنبكوا:36_22_26:


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> لا معلش بقى يا دريم انا مش معاك لازم ضرورة والزما وحتما انهم يعملوا كدة على اكمل وجه دى حاجات بسيطه فى مقابل الخدمات اللى بياخدوها منننا :t12:
> دة احنا ملايكه جنبكوا:36_22_26:


 
شايفة حتى كلمة ملايكة مش راضية تبان كبيرة علشان مش صح سبحانك يارب 
وبعدين ل عايزين الراجل يعمل ال 44 حاجة دي يبقى انتو اعملو 2 بس منهم


----------



## †gomana† (19 مارس 2006)

*كلامك حلو اوى وموضوع جامد جدا يا رامى*
*بس ياريت فعلا الرجالة يعملوا نصف الحاجات ديه وهما يلاقوا حنا المراة فى حياتهم دايما مش طول النهار مبوز فى وشها*

*دول الرجالة دول معقدين موت *

*شكرا على الموضوع*


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 مارس 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *كلامك حلو اوى وموضوع جامد جدا يا رامى*
> *بس ياريت فعلا الرجالة يعملوا نصف الحاجات ديه وهما يلاقوا حنا المراة فى حياتهم دايما مش طول النهار مبوز فى وشها*
> 
> *دول الرجالة دول معقدين موت *
> ...


 
ننننننننعم معقدين طيب هو لية هايبوز في وشها طول النهار مش ندور عى السبب الاول
ومخصوص علشان كلمة معقدين دي هاعمل موضوع علشانها


----------



## artamisss (19 مارس 2006)

بلاش يارامى تغلط غلطه جدك ادم الله يرحمه لما  وقع كل حاجه على دماغ تيته حوا 
اديك شفت نهايته كانت عامله ازاى :gy0000:


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> بلاش يارامى تغلط غلطه جدك ادم الله يرحمه لما وقع كل حاجه على دماغ تيته حوا
> اديك شفت نهايته كانت عامله ازاى :gy0000:


ازاي يعني مش فاهمك


----------



## artamisss (19 مارس 2006)

شايفة حتى كلمة ملايكة مش راضية تبان كبيرة علشان مش صح سبحانك يارب 
وبعدين ل عايزين الراجل يعمل ال 44 حاجة دي يبقى انتو اعملو 2 بس منهم

 دة كان كلامك وبعدين انا قلتلك  مش تغلط غلطه  جدو ادم:heat:


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> شايفة حتى كلمة ملايكة مش راضية تبان كبيرة علشان مش صح سبحانك يارب
> وبعدين ل عايزين الراجل يعمل ال 44 حاجة دي يبقى انتو اعملو 2 بس منهم
> 
> دة كان كلامك وبعدين انا قلتلك مش تغلط غلطه جدو ادم:heat:


 
يعني دة تهديد بقة ولا اية :budo: :giveup:


----------



## blackguitar (20 مارس 2006)

*كلامك جميل فعلا يا رامى *
*يعيد لنا رومانسيه جميله فعلا فلو عادت هذه الرومانسيه بين الحين والاخر لن توجد مشاكل وحتى تكون هذه الرومانسيه الجميله بين الزوجين يكون هذا اجمل ليكون البيت دائما متفتح وجميل *
*ولكن ............... هذه الواجبات ليست فقط على الرجل ............. فهناك الكثير على البنت او الانثى *
*انا من رأيى الشخصى*
*+الغيره الزائده عن الحد وجلب المشاكل عند رؤيته مع اى فتاه اخرى (حتى لو كانت اخته) تجعل الرجل ينفر*
*+الاسئله الكثيرة للرجل (كنت فين ؟ اتاخرت ليه؟) وما مثلها وعدم اعطائه الحريه الكافيه *
*+عدم اهتمام المرأه بمظهرها العام .......فالحبيب او الرجل هو اهم من فى حياتها فهل تلبس افخر الثياب عندما تذهب لاحد اخر وتستخسر في زوجها من هو اهم؟؟؟؟؟*
*+الرجل مثل الطفل يحتاج للتدليل من حين لآخر*

*واعلمى ايتها المرأه ان مفتاح قلب الرجل فيدك فان ذهب لاخر تكونين انتى المذنبه الوحيده*


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

blackguitar قال:
			
		

> *كلامك جميل فعلا يا رامى *
> *يعيد لنا رومانسيه جميله فعلا فلو عادت هذه الرومانسيه بين الحين والاخر لن توجد مشاكل وحتى تكون هذه الرومانسيه الجميله بين الزوجين يكون هذا اجمل ليكون البيت دائما متفتح وجميل *
> *ولكن ............... هذه الواجبات ليست فقط على الرجل ............. فهناك الكثير على البنت او الانثى *
> *انا من رأيى الشخصى*
> ...


 

ياسلام عليييييييييك دوس على الجرح دوس يالا يابنات انتو فييييييييين


----------



## artamisss (20 مارس 2006)

انامعاكوا ان الرجل  عبار ة  عن طفل  مدلل  ونصيحتى لك يا اختى  عاوزة تكسبى بقى  حبيبك 
 شوفى امه  بتعامله ازاى  واتعاملى معاه  زيها   فى حنيتها عليه فى حضنها الدافى معاه  فى الطبطبه 
وهو يبقى خاتم فى صبعاك  جربى وادعيلى 
:36_3_19:


----------



## blackguitar (20 مارس 2006)

> شوفى امه بتعامله ازاى واتعاملى معاه زيها فى حنيتها عليه فى حضنها الدافى معاه فى الطبطبه


 
فى حنيتها عليه فى حضنها الدافى
للاسف الحنيه دى والطبطبه مش بيلاقيها الراجل غير فتلات حالات
= لما يكون عيان اوى اوى اوى
= لما يكون فورطه كبيرة هتدمر حياته
=لما يكون بيودع (يا حبيبى يا خويا ههههههههه يا بعلى)


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> انامعاكوا ان الرجل عبار ة عن طفل مدلل ونصيحتى لك يا اختى عاوزة تكسبى بقى حبيبك
> شوفى امه بتعامله ازاى واتعاملى معاه زيها فى حنيتها عليه فى حضنها الدافى معاه فى الطبطبه
> وهو يبقى خاتم فى صبعاك جربى وادعيلى
> :36_3_19:


 
مش عارف مش بستريح في كلمة خاتم في صباعك دي لية ابداااااا


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

blackguitar قال:
			
		

> فى حنيتها عليه فى حضنها الدافى
> للاسف الحنيه دى والطبطبه مش بيلاقيها الراجل غير فتلات حالات
> = لما يكون عيان اوى اوى اوى
> = لما يكون فورطه كبيرة هتدمر حياته
> =لما يكون بيودع (يا حبيبى يا خويا ههههههههه يا بعلى)


 

ياسلام عليك عايز الموضوع يسخن كدة شكرا ياعمنا


----------



## mony_05 (20 مارس 2006)

علي فكرة بقي حكاية الحنية دي معتدش موجودة وكون ان في بنت تعامل حبيبها او خطيبها زي مامتة فدة مستحيل لان مشاعر الامومة كلها صدق انما مشاعر الحبيبة لا تخلو من النفاق وفعلا بقي بجد ان الراجل جواة طفل صغير محتاج الانسانة اللي تتطبطب علية لما يفرح او يبكي بس للاسف الانسانة دي انقرضت من الزمن دة ومعدتش موجودة الا بقايا قليلة جدا واعتقد ان دة الامل وبالنسبة للحاجات اللي قولتها يا رامي ال44 حاجة دول حلوين فعلا بس دول برضة معدوش ينفعوا مع البنات بتوع الزمن دة الحاجات دي كانت تجيب نتيجة مع بنات زمن الحب الجميل يعني زي مثلا ام كلثوم اللة يرحمها وكانت تغنيها كمان وكانت تبقي من تاليفك يا احمد يا رامي


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 مارس 2006)

mony_05 قال:
			
		

> علي فكرة بقي حكاية الحنية دي معتدش موجودة وكون ان في بنت تعامل حبيبها او خطيبها زي مامتة فدة مستحيل لان مشاعر الامومة كلها صدق انما مشاعر الحبيبة لا تخلو من النفاق وفعلا بقي بجد ان الراجل جواة طفل صغير محتاج الانسانة اللي تتطبطب علية لما يفرح او يبكي بس للاسف الانسانة دي انقرضت من الزمن دة ومعدتش موجودة الا بقايا قليلة جدا واعتقد ان دة الامل وبالنسبة للحاجات اللي قولتها يا رامي ال44 حاجة دول حلوين فعلا بس دول برضة معدوش ينفعوا مع البنات بتوع الزمن دة الحاجات دي كانت تجيب نتيجة مع بنات زمن الحب الجميل يعني زي مثلا ام كلثوم اللة يرحمها وكانت تغنيها كمان وكانت تبقي من تاليفك يا احمد يا رامي


 

*ماشي ياعم موني انا معاك الحقيقة طيب انت شايف لية اية اللي غير البنات كدة وياريت البنات تحضرنا في الحكاية دي *
*يعني هل احنا السبب في انهم يعملو كدة ولا المجتمع ولا انانيتهم ولا اية بالظبط ياريت تحدد*


----------



## artamisss (21 مارس 2006)

اههههه ده رامى ومونى  هنا   وهاتغنوا على بعض  احمد رامى  والتانى ام كلثوم 
 بص بقى يارامى  انت ومونى من الاخر كدة    الناس بتوع زما ن هما بتوع دلوقتى  
الراجل شرقى  فى الستينات زى السبيعنات زى التسيعنات زى ماهيكون فى القرن ال21 والبنت كذلك 
مع اختلاف طرق التعبير عن الحب طبعا 
فايا مونى انا عاوزة اقولك  ان البنت بطبعها  حنينه زى مالرجل بطبعه برضه بطبعه قوى  الاتنين  محتاجين لبعض علشان كدة ربنا خلقهم  لبعض 
بالنسبه ليك يارامى  المجتمع بافكارة الغريبه  وفى بعض الحوادث للاسف المفجعه اللى بتخلى البناااااااااااااات ياخدوا حذرهم من الولاد  واكيد طبعا كلنا عارفين ايه هى الحوادث دى  وايه اللى بيحصل للبنت  فاطبعا  كلهم يتخذوا طريق  واحد اللى يقول بحبك يجى يحط دبلته فى ايدى  وطبعا النهاردة الشاب مش بيحب يتورط من اولها  وبيبتعبر ان الدبله توريطه  فا لو حبها وسابها  هايبقى منظرها وحششششششششش قدام الناس  لانها بنت  وتحس انها اتفضحت    لكن لو  هى اللى بادرت  وانهت العلاقه  حتى لو كانت بتحبه  لازم هاتتنازل علشان سمعتها  
البنات معذورين برضه زى الولاد تماااااااااااااااام  احنا  ضحايا افكار متخلفه :36_19_2:


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> اههههه ده رامى ومونى هنا وهاتغنوا على بعض احمد رامى والتانى ام كلثوم
> بص بقى يارامى انت ومونى من الاخر كدة الناس بتوع زما ن هما بتوع دلوقتى
> الراجل شرقى فى الستينات زى السبيعنات زى التسيعنات زى ماهيكون فى القرن ال21 والبنت كذلك
> مع اختلاف طرق التعبير عن الحب طبعا
> ...


 
ياسلام  الف شكر ياديانا كلامك اكتر من رائع
والمشكلة ان لو حد اخد مقلب يبكرة الدنيا واللي فيها وبيكرة الحب وبيكرة الناس وبكرة كل حاجة في حياتة ودة اللي مرجعنا ورا


----------



## blackguitar (21 مارس 2006)

*عارفين ايه سبب المشاكل دى كلها؟*
*اننا شعب عاطفى بيفكر بقلبه مش بعقله *
*فمجرد الولد او البنت يسمعوا كلمتني حلوين يجروا على الموضوع ويعتبروه حب ومع الوقت يبتدى كل وحد منهم يدرك ان مش هو ده الانسان المطلوب ويكون الذنب فالاتنين *
*ده لان الاتنين مشغلوش عقلهم *
*الحب يبدا من الدماغ والحب الصحيح يبدا بالعقل قبل القلب .........القلب مش بيدى غير التزويقه الاخيرة من كلام ومشاعر واهتمام لكن الحب الحقيقى فالعقل*
*فبلاش كل واحد يرمى اللوم على التانى .........لان اللوم مش على شخص لكن على مجتمع بيفكر بقلبه وده اللى جايبنا ورا*


----------



## dede2000 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*

[انت بجد كلامك صح امتر من 100% بس مين هيعملة انا اتمنى اشوف واحد كدة مش لازم يكون خطيبى بس اشوفة انا لو اتقدملى واحد بيعمل نص دة انا هوافق علية بس بجد النوع اللى انت كتبت انة مفروض يعمل كدة مش موجود غير فى احلامنا وبس ومش هيتحقق لانة بقى نادر دلوقتى ودة بنعيشة يوميا حتى ما فيش مبدا ladies first وكمان لو فية راجل عمل كدة اكيد هلاقى المقابل من حبيبتة مش 44 لا هيلاق 50 بس يعملوا وشكرا على تعبك


----------



## mrmr120 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*

عارف يارامى لو كل الازواج والمخطوبين 
عملوا وكدة ونفذوة فعلا الدنيا عمرها 
ايبقى فى مشاكل ولا تسمع ان حد فك من خطبتة 
او اتخانق مع مراتة 
مرسى يارامى (مايكل )
هههههههههه​


----------



## جو كار (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*

*اللى بيحب بجد يعمل اكتر من كده
واكيد هيلاقى المقابل اكتر
دى وجة نظرى​*


----------



## kalabalaa (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*

يالههههههههههوى ياعينى عليكوا يااولاد هتعملوا كل داااااااا يالا بالشفا   ...         :yahoo:


----------



## farawala (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*

كلام جميل جدا ورائع كمان
بس واللة لو قيدنا العشرة صوابع شمع مفيش فايدة ههههههههههههه


----------



## farawala (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*

Are u married , ramy? I doubt of this becsuse if you are you will not write any word of this
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*

رامي دا بجد كورس حب تمام 
مرسي جدا جدا
جدا​


----------



## christin (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*

*ميرسي يارامي علي الموضوع الجميل ده*


----------



## koka_jesus (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*

*بجد جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
بس يريت القى انسان عندة كل المشاعر دية وكل الحب دة  بس تفتكر فى كدة او فى حد يحب كل دة 
بجد مرسى اوى يارامىانا بجد كل لما احس انى نفسى فى حد زى كدة انا هاقعد اقراء الموضوع الجميل دة*​


----------



## اشرف جورجي (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*

شويه نصائح حلوين بس ياريت الوحد يعمل بيهم
ربنا معاك يا رامي


----------



## G E O R G E (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*

طبعا دة للى بيحبو بعض بس هو الى هايعمل كل حاجة لوحدة مش هى برضو لأازم تشاركة والدنيا تبقى حلوة معاهم               موضوعك جميل شكرا ليك


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*

موضوع جامد يارامى بس فين البنى ادم الى بيعمل كده ده 
ياريت فى حد يعمل نص الحاجات دى بس فى حاجات لو متعملتش بتأثر وفى حاجات منهم لو الرجل معملهاش مش بتفرق بس طبعا اهم حاجة انه يبين ان بيعمل الحاجات دى تلقائى يعنى ميحسسهاش انه  حاطط ادامه حاجات بينفذها عشن تبان طبيعية يعنى وطبعا من غير مبالغة عشن البنت لو حست انه بيبالغ وبيكدب عليها مش حتحبه


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*



koka_jesus قال:


> *بجد جميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*​
> *بس يريت القى انسان عندة كل المشاعر دية وكل الحب دة بس تفتكر فى كدة او فى حد يحب كل دة *
> 
> *بجد مرسى اوى يارامىانا بجد كل لما احس انى نفسى فى حد زى كدة انا هاقعد اقراء الموضوع الجميل دة*​


 

طبعا فية واسالي اللي لاقوة المشاعر والحب دة
موجودين كتير وعندي امثلة حية


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تكسب حبيبتك !!!!!!*



جيلان قال:


> موضوع جامد يارامى بس فين البنى ادم الى بيعمل كده ده
> ياريت فى حد يعمل نص الحاجات دى بس فى حاجات لو متعملتش بتأثر وفى حاجات منهم لو الرجل معملهاش مش بتفرق بس طبعا اهم حاجة انه يبين ان بيعمل الحاجات دى تلقائى يعنى ميحسسهاش انه حاطط ادامه حاجات بينفذها عشن تبان طبيعية يعنى وطبعا من غير مبالغة عشن البنت لو حست انه بيبالغ وبيكدب عليها مش حتحبه


 
تمام ياجيلان مظبوط كلامك الاحساس بالكلام والافعال اهم حاجة
برافو عليكي


----------

